
We Are Building a Side Hustle Facilitating Treks in the Himalayas - patwalls
https://starterstory.com/stories/how-we-are-building-a-side-hustle-facilitating-treks-in-the-himalayas
======
cjbenedikt
Why? It is well known that Everest is already overrun by tourists and has
difficulties coping with its results.
[https://www.lifegate.com/people/lifestyle/sustainable-
touris...](https://www.lifegate.com/people/lifestyle/sustainable-tourism-in-
nepal)

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/06/14/too...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/06/14/too-
many-tourists-from-amsterdam-to-venice-tourism-sparks-outrage.html) Do we
really need to send even more people up there?

